# Anybody else seeing this?



## sherrie123

Think I've lost my mind because one minute I see something then the next nothing. I would think if I was pregnant it would be a clear bfp by now as I'm due at tomorrow. Just need fresh eyes to tell me I'm crazy lol


----------



## vegan_foodie

Yes, I see something there, but it is ghosting. If you can, try to get a blood test done, so much more informative. Good luck xx


----------



## napamermaid

I see it but is it too far right of control line??
Can u do another and post it?


----------



## sherrie123

That's a new one taken a half hour ago


----------



## loola

Are these the freedom strips? 

I had two faint lines yesterday but a negative frer today. Am due af today. Wondering if it’s common for them?


----------



## Jft1

sherrie123 said:


> That's a new one taken a half hour ago
> 
> View attachment 1056351

Definitely see it on that!


----------



## Pne1985

I see it!


----------



## sherrie123

loola said:


> Are these the freedom strips?
> 
> I had two faint lines yesterday but a negative frer today. Am due af today. Wondering if it’s common for them?

Yeah they are, I'm going to buy a frer maybe tomoz or sat


----------



## sherrie123

Frer today fmu bfn, af due today and still no sign but I'm sure it will come as the frer is neg


----------



## sherrie123

loola said:


> Are these the freedom strips?
> 
> I had two faint lines yesterday but a negative frer today. Am due af today. Wondering if it’s common for them?

Any update?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## sherrie123

4 days late and 18dpo. Bfp


----------



## justonemore31

Congratulations


----------



## Jft1

Congratulations!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

congratulations xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay congratulations


----------



## Pne1985

Congratulations!!


----------



## Cedemarie

Congratulations!!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Congratulations!!


----------

